# SOLVED Instalacja ze stage 3 - skąd porządne ebuildy?

## Jacekalex

Witam

Po ostatnich doświadczeniach z "debianokształtnymi" Linuxami chciałem zainstalować Gentoo .

Możliwości tego systemu mi bardzo odpowiadają - stąd tylko jedno pytanie podstawowe:

Dotyczy ebuildów z portage: czy jest jakieś źródło - z którego można znaleźć dobrej jakości  ebuildy z kluczowymi dla desktopa aplikacjami?

Bo na razie co dzień próbuję zainstalować xserver, gnome i trochę softu, i codziennie mam piekło zależności które wygląda mniej więcej tak:

 *Quote:*   

>  ERROR: x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1 failed.
> 
>  * Call stack:
> 
>  *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile
> ...

 

Tak kończą się usiłowania zainstalowania Xservera, Gnome, Kde i wielu innych programów.

Natomiast sens stawiania takiego systemu jest tylko wtedy -gdy wymaga to mniejszego wysiłku - niż stworzenie wlasnej dystrybucji.   :  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sun Sep 27, 2009 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Mozesz dac emerge --info itp? Ja bym nie liczyl na to ze Gentoo bedzie latwiejsze od "debianokształtnymi", wrecz przeciwnie - za to osiagniesz system, ktory pozwoli Ci prawie wszystko ustawic. Jesli tego szukasz to jestes w domu  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

No, wydupcyl Ci sie emerge ale nie pokazales nic sensownego, pokaz wiecej bledu.

----------

## sza_ry

Skąd porządne ebuildy? 

```
emerge --sync
```

A później wystarczy czytać (i stosować) co wyrzuca na ekran. 

Przy okazji czym bardziej typowe/bezpieczne ustawienia systemu tym mniej takich sytuacji.

----------

## Jacekalex

Witam

Co prawda - to prawda emerge jest w marnym stanie wtej chwili - chyba.

Tak to jest - pierwsza instalacja Gentoo - i w dodatku  ze stage1.

Całość na razie w chroot - system nośny - Ubuntu LiveCD.

Więcej szczegółów będzie - gdy odpalę wreszcie to cudo - jako niezależny system.

A to dopiero - kiedy obczaję - dlaczego polecenie passwd wariuje:

```
 / # passwd

passwd: Brak dostępu

```

Bo co się tyczy sytuacji obecnej - to w chrootach nie zawsze wszystko chodzi - jak by sobie człowiek życzył.

W każdym razie - po odpaleniu Gentoo - samoistnym - chcę przebudować cały system - i mam nadzieję - że cyrków nie będzie, bo o ile gnome , mplayera czy firefoxa - potrafie sobie skompilować samodzielnie - to instalowanie zeźródeł xserwera mi zupełnie nie odpowiada   :Wink: 

W tej chwili - wygląda to tak:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-11-generic i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-11-generic-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6750_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 24 Sep 2009 07:00:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose -b"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

HOME="/home/ubuntu"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info:

/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="48"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="pl"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:hl=44;37:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;

41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;

31:*.lzma=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;

31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;

35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;

35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;

35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;

35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;

35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;

32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;

36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:

/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:

/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SOUND_CARDS="hda-intel snd-card-hda-intel"

SUDO_COMMAND="/usr/sbin/chroot /GTO"

SUDO_GID="999"

SUDO_UID="999"

SUDO_USER="ubuntu"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa apparmor arts avi berkdb bzip2 cdda cddb cdio clamav clamd cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags dbus directfb dri dts dvb dvd evdev ext4 faac faad fbdev fontconfig fortran gdbm gencertdaily gif gnome gnupg gnutls gpg gpm gtk gtk2 highvolume httpd iconv id3tag imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jack jack-audio-connection-kit java joystick jpeg libnotify libsysfs lirc live lua maildir matroska md5sum mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap musepack mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp optimisememory oss pam pch pcre perl php png pppd python qmail qt qt4 readline reflection sdl session sha1 sha256 sha512 skins spamassasin spamc spamd speex spl sse sse2 ssl static stream svga swg sysfs taglib tcpd theora tiff tk tls truetype unicode utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd vcdx vdpau vesa vhook vidix virtualbox vlm vorbis vpopmail win32codecs x86 xattr xinerama xinetd xml xorg xosd xpm xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa fbdev"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="root"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa fbdev"

XAUTHORITY="/home/ubuntu/.Xauthority"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

Linux-2.6.28-11-generic-i686 i /home/ubuntu - to skutek LiveCd  - Gentoo jest w chroot'cie.

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: 

Arfrever: Pocięto długie linie.

----------

## Belliash

mowia do Ciebie.... POKAZ WIECEJ LINII TEGO BLEDU!

Ty w ogole robisz to z poziomu roota?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Poe

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/

to po pierwsze primo. 

po drugie primo, portage jest dość pokaźnie wyposażone we wszelakie ebuildy, jeżeli Ci ich brakuje (w co szczerze wątpię), jest sporo overlayów.

----------

## unK

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> w dodatku  ze stage1.

 

po co?

instaluj ze stage3, wg handbooka, a wszystko będzie działać (zakładając, że poprawnie sobie kernel skonfigurujesz).

 *Quote:*   

> gnome , mplayera czy firefoxa - potrafie sobie skompilować samodzielnie - to instalowanie zeźródeł xserwera mi zupełnie nie odpowiada   

 

nie wiem czy zauważyłeś, ale w gentoo buduje się 99,9% pakietów ze źródeł - domyślnie za pomocą emerge właśnie.

nie wiem, jak z twoim "piekłem zależności", ale stawiając system z aktualnych stage3 jest tylko problem z sys-libs/e2fsprogs (przynajmniej o ile stawia się ~arch, jak jest ze stable to nie wiem), które wystarczy odinstalować, a potem wykonać emerge world -uDN(av) i problem znika.

----------

## Belliash

 *unK wrote:*   

>  *Jacekalex wrote:*   w dodatku  ze stage1. 
> 
> po co?
> 
> instaluj ze stage3, wg handbooka, a wszystko będzie działać (zakładając, że poprawnie sobie kernel skonfigurujesz).
> ...

 

nawet nie, bo na funtoo.org ma nowszy stage z ktorym nie mialem tego problemu (korzystalem ze stage2, bo stage1 sie wykladal)

----------

## Qlawy

Tydzień temu instalowałem gentoo ze świeżego snapshota stage 3 oraz portage, wszystko poszło bez problemu. Błąd z pierwszego posta nie jest winą portage, a walniętego synca. Tj, albo ktoś wrzucił błędny manifest (wątpliwe), albo źle pobrało pliki (np na serwerze były uszkodzone). Najlepiej spróbować wtedy innego serwera albo ręcznie pobrać snapshot portage i go rozpakować.

(Nie czytałem ostatnich postów, bo jak widzę wypowiedzi Beliasha i Sobana to omijam, bo przeginają ostatnio nie wnosząc w zasadzie nic ciekawego do dyskusji. Pomijam, że ostatnio tematy na forum są coraz to "głupsze")

----------

## Jacekalex

Dzięki za wszystkie odpowiedzi.

Czy Gentoo jest łatwiejsze czy trudniejsze od Debianokształtnych systemów?

Widział ktoś np. Ubuntu - kiedy ni z gruszki ni z pietruszki przy aktualizacji wysypie się udev?

Mnie się to przytrafiło.

Co do Gentoo - instalacja ze stage - którą wybrałem - jest sposobem na to - aby bardzo dobrze poznać system - i nie szukać rozwiązań - w trakcie awarii - np. nie szukać działającej paczki xservera - kiedy nagle została na pamiątkę konsola i lynx, lub LiveCD.

Gentoo Handbook czytałem i czytam - kilka problemów udało mi się rozwiązać przez edycję ebuildów - skonfliktowanych paczek - ostatnio np: jack-audio - wymaga biblioteki - która wymaga jack-audio - i mamy zatwardzenie   :Wink:  , - rozwiązane.

Kłopot mam z xserverem - wygląda tak:

```
[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9)

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9, sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r11 ("<sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r11" is blocking sys-apps/openrc-0.4.3-r3)

Total: 180 packages (5 upgrades, 175 new), Size of downloads: 17,706 kB

Conflict: 4 blocks (4 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/openrc-0.4.3-r3', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-apps/openrc required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1', 'merge')

    >=sys-apps/openrc-0.4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by system

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/udev-146', 'merge')

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libSM-1.1.1', 'merge')

    sys-apps/util-linux required by system

    (and 3 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/openrc-0.4.3-r3', 'merge')

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/init-0', 'nomerge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Według handbooka takie błędy należy ładować na bugzillę - jednak ja potrzebuję w miarę szybko postawić główną część systemu - z xservarem, firefoxem, gg , skypem, abiwordem lub openoffice, i thunderbirdem tak szybko - jak to tylko możliwe - i w związku z tym 2 pytania:

1. Jak ugryźć skutecznie zależności na poziomie sysvinit, util-linux i e2fsprogs - żeby nie wyłożyć systemu?

2. Ile średnio trwa - kiedy taki błąd w zależnościach ebuildów pojawia się w drzewie portage i dotyczy tak "nieistotnego" elementu jak Xorg.

Bo co do gnome i reszty - pal licho - zdażyło mi się kiedyś skompilować od a do z kde4, to z garnome też sobie poradzę.

To samo z poszczególnymi programami typu np. mplayer, itp.

Ale Xorg - to inna bajka - ściągnąłem wszystkie  paczki źródłowe do X-7.4 - jest ich chyba z 50 - i diabli wiedzą - w jakiej kolejności je kompilować - dodatkowo - kawałki xservera są w systemie i gryzą sie z kompilowanymi ręcznie.

A Xorga potrzebuję na wczoraj.   :Laughing: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: Last edited by Jacekalex on Fri Sep 25, 2009 11:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9, sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

 

To zawsze udawalo mi sie zalatwic w nastepujacy sposob

```
emerge -C e2fsprogs
```

nastepnie reinstalowalem paczke:

```
emerge -avq e2fsprogs
```

Pozostale podobnie reinstalowalem po prostu na nowsza wersje, nie wiem byc moze sie myle to prosze o sprostowanie. Jednak nie radze wywalic e2fsprogs i wylaczyc system. Mi to zawsze pomagalo, dodam tylko ze zazwyczaj tak mialem przy swierzo zainstalowanym systemie i po:

```
emerge --sync && emerge -avquDN world
```

 cos takiego wlasnie mi emerge zwracal z tymi blokujacymi sie paczkami.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## unK

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Jak ugryźć skutecznie zależności na poziomie sysvinit, util-linux i e2fsprogs - żeby nie wyłożyć systemu? 

 

rozwiązanie jest napisane w moim poście, który jest 3 posty nad twoim, lol.

----------

## Pryka

Jacekalex nie chce być czepialski, ale co Ty kombinujesz w ogóle?

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Czy Gentoo jest łatwiejsze czy trudniejsze od Debianokształtnych systemów?
> 
> Widział ktoś np. Ubuntu - kiedy ni z gruszki ni z pietruszki przy aktualizacji wysypie się udev?
> 
> Mnie się to przytrafiło. 

 

Hmm ale czy to jest miara "trudności" danej dystrybucji? Ja bym powiedział, że prędzej jakaś "niekompatybilność" czy przeoczenie developerów, Na Getnoo też zobaczysz różne dziwne zjawiska tego możesz być pewnym

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Ale Xorg - to inna bajka - ściągnąłem wszystkie paczki źródłowe do X-7.4 - jest ich chyba z 50 - i diabli wiedzą - w jakiej kolejności je kompilować - dodatkowo - kawałki xservera są w systemie i gryzą sie z kompilowanymi ręcznie. 

 

Chłopie... to jest Gentoo... Powiedz mi po jaką cholerę ręcznie ściągałeś xorga i teraz również ręcznie chcesz go kompilować? Nic dziwnego, że się wszystko żre... Cała idea tego systemu to Portage... które usilnie omijasz...

----------

## Belliash

Pryka - moze lubi takie hardcore? Moze powinien sprobowac LFS?  :Wink: 

----------

## Drwisz

To co postawiłeś to nie jest już Gentoo, to jest COŚ opartego na Gentoo. Jak dla mnie trzeba stawiać od nowa. Bo przywrócenie funkcjonalności tego potworka to wyższa szkoła jazdy. A na dodatek może być nie możliwe. Tak swoją drogą to ze stage1 postawiłem system dopiero za trzecim razem. I posługiwałem się dobrym handbookiem. Mnie pomogło wtedy dokładne rozplanowanie tej operacji. Jak to podaje Sun-Tzu : Twoja operacja jest tak udana jak długo możesz utrzymać zaopatrzenie dla armii. W twoim przypadku kwatermistrz został zastrzelony zaraz na początku, przez Ciebie. Za to iż przedstawił raport o brakach w uzbrojeniu. Mówię tu o portage. Zacznij jeszcze raz lub przenieś się na inne distro. 

Powodzenia.

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Pryka - moze lubi takie hardcore? Moze powinien sprobowac LFS? 

 

Hehehe powinien spróbować, będzie miał wprawę po Gentoo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Witam

Gentoo w dalszym ciągu i pod tym wzgledem tak już zostanie.

Na Gentoo 2008 stage3 i686 - Xservera jeszcze nie udało mi się postawić, natomiast na drugiej partycji mam stage3 hardened i686 - tam tez miałem kilka problemów - ale w końcu prawie wszystko skompilowało się bez błedów - za wyjątkiem serwera mysql - ten nie przechodzi ani na jednym systemie ani na drugim i wykłada się w czasie kompilacji - bez względu na użyte flagi, kompilowałem go później ręcznie - wychodziły te same błędy.

Oba systemy powstały w chrootach na jednym mam skompilowane jajo - nie wstaje z powodu  - który już był opisany na tym forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-745154.html

- pracuję nad tym.

A ogólnie system mi się podoba i raczej sobie poradzę.

Trochę mnie dziwi - że w miejscu, gdzie posypał się system podstawowy - bez większych problemów zadziałało wszystko w wersji hardened - choć podobno jest trudniejsza.

Usunięcie i ponowna instalacja skonfliktowanych paczek pomogła.   :Laughing: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: 

----------

